# "Emergent Church" humor (Mac vs PC Parody)



## Ninjamom (May 21, 2007)

I saw these vids on youtube and laughed so hard I almost needed stitches. For those familiar with the Emergent Church movement, you'll probably get a big kick out of these, too. 

[yt]8RtfNdg1fQk[/yt]

[yt]bIXDLUUn830[/yt]

[yt]pYdD-Qc7lbY[/yt]

[yt]etHujh8Ao7Y[/yt]

[yt]tXKXG6fzL0E[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2007)

Well I wouldn't go as far as to say they're hilarious... mildly amusing at best (to quote a friend)... points made on both sides but what's the message... better to be a "Christ Follower" than a Christian? 
One man's form of worship shouldn't be the end all should it? Sigh... any wonder why I have a difficult time choosing a church.


----------



## Ninjamom (May 21, 2007)

I think the point is about not getting stuck in the rut of assuming 'form' equals 'content'.

FYI, both are 'Christians', just using different terminology.  Just like in techy circles, there are those who understand 'geek-speak', so in church circles, we can build walls around our own little ghettos, using nothing more than 'church-speak'.  The videos are a tongue-in-cheek look at what it means to 'be real', and the age-old debate of tradition-vs-relevance.  So, live your faith in Christ where you are, who you are, how you are, in the calling Christ has for you.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Emergent Church, but this fell flat for me. Too cutsie, I s'pose.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2007)

Ninjamom said:


> I think the point is about not getting stuck in the rut of assuming 'form' equals 'content'.
> 
> FYI, both are 'Christians', just using different terminology.  Just like in techy circles, there are those who understand 'geek-speak', so in church circles, we can build walls around our own little ghettos, using nothing more than 'church-speak'.  The videos are a tongue-in-cheek look at what it means to 'be real', and the age-old debate of tradition-vs-relevance.  So, live your faith in Christ where you are, who you are, how you are, in the calling Christ has for you.



I guess I would have seen it more as a debate if the clips didn't always favor one side.

The insistance of labeling people, denigrating people, seeing yourself as somehow mo' betta than your fellow mortal....and no mention of God...kinda depressing in my view.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 21, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I guess I would have seen it more as a debate if the clips didn't always favor one side.
> 
> *The insistance of labeling people, denigrating people, seeing yourself as somehow mo' betta than your fellow mortal....and no mention of God...kinda depressing in my view.*




One reason it doesn't "ring true" is that the Emergent Church doesn't like to use labels.


----------



## Ninjamom (May 22, 2007)

Wow, guys!  I took it 180 degrees differently than the way I am hearing you took it.  Perhaps because I am so completely immersed in the subcultures involved; perhaps because time and context mean everything, and no context was really given with the video clips.

To me, you're not really free to laugh unless you feel free to laugh at yourself and your own shortcomings.  I didn't take the clips as attacking, or a put-down, or demeaning to me (or to anyone else for that matter, or I wouldn't have posted them).   As I said, I saw them with tongue-firmly-in-cheek.  However, so far I'm running 3-for-3 on comments (from people whose opinions I respect) firmly against the vids as derogatory and antagonistic.  Therefore, I apologize to anyone who might have been offended by them (but personally, I still think they're funny as heck  ).


----------

